# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  Thầy nào rành về excel giúp em vụ này với!!!

## nguyenngoc20

hiện tại em đang làm một công việc , sẽ dựa vào list có sẵn trong excel để
tạo thư mục tự động.
tên thư mục là id khách hàng + "_" + tên khách hàng viết liền không dấu
vd 12345_levana
list excel đã có sẵn cột id và tên kh rồi. 
thầy nào giúp em với

id
khách hàng

12324
lê văn an

1235
trần văn thời

32435
triều minh trì

23432
phạm hoàng nam



ps: em không biết về lập trình thầy nào giúp em, em cám ơn nhiều!

----------

